# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Improvement - making threads solved

## zbor

Since solving threads doesn't work as expected is it possible to add button on each answer where you could simply click on it instead of editing first thread?

Here is a picture from some other forum
EF.png

It wouldn't matter what answer you click as Solved. It won't benefit that user (there are already rep points for that). It would just make whole thread as solved.

Also, if day is passed and you didn't click solved you get mail notification that reminds you so you can bum it or solve it...

----------


## Alf

I liked that layout and it would make it easier to remember marking threads solved.

For the mail notification I would like to add that “unless some action is taken you may be banned from further postings”. But that is probably a bit to harsh.

Alf

----------


## alansidman

I like that also.

----------


## Fotis1991

I like it and i agree with Alf.

Another option is what they do in the Greek Forum. 15 days after the day that thread started and if there is at least one reply, automatically the thread is marked as SOLVED and thread is closed!

----------


## zbor

> I like it and i agree with Alf.
> 
> Another option is what they do in the Greek Forum. 15 days after the day that thread started and if there is at least one reply, automatically the thread is marked as SOLVED and thread is closed!



I wouldn't suggest that kind of solving threads because anyone else that run on that thread will see solved thread without solution. That's not the point.

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i agree.  Its better that the OP declares the thread as solved instead of it just being marked as solved.  

I will send this to the tech team.

----------

